# Canon closing Jamesburg, NJ Service Center



## DJL329 (Mar 6, 2019)

I received this message from CPS this week, so I decided to share, in case anyone was planning to send/travel to the Jamesburg, NJ Service Center for a repair/cleaning:




I live within driving distance of Jamesburg, so I was able to drop off/pick up here or even get my sensors cleaned while I waited, so this is obviously not welcome news.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2019)

That’s a bummer. I’m not close to them, but the one time I needed something for my 1D X (the oil/shutter recall), I took in to Jamesburg when I was on a business trip to NJ, and they did the recall service on the spot rather than hanging onto the camera.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 6, 2019)

I live 40 minutes from Jamesburg and all of my dealings with them have been excellent. Usually willing to do minor service while I go get lunch. Also easily drive-able from NY for quick drop off and mail backs. This news will make a lot of Canon folks around here very unhappy.

edit: Not Canon's fault I guess. With consumer camera sales dropping I guess there will significantly less demand for service. Just wish they had closed a different shop. It would be a little less annoying if they hadn't just opened that flashy new shop in Burbank. LA and Canon's video aspirations appear to be more important to Canon than New York's commercial and fashion photo hub at this point.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 6, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I live 40 minutes from Jamesburg and all of my dealings with them have been excellent. Usually willing to do minor service while I go get lunch. Also easily drive-able from NY for quick drop off and mail backs. This news will make a lot of Canon folks around here very unhappy.
> 
> edit: Not Canon's fault I guess. With consumer camera sales dropping I guess there will significantly less demand for service. Just wish they had closed a different shop. It would be a little less annoying if they hadn't just opened that flashy new shop in Burbank. LA and Canon's video aspirations appear to be more important to Canon than New York's commercial and fashion photo hub at this point.



I can't really say I'm surprised. I have shipped stuff to Jameburg in the past, and the return address in some cases had been Newport News. I'm guessing that since Newport News became a repair center, the capabilities of Jamesburg were reduced.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Mar 6, 2019)

You're probably right but it seems like a healthy camera market could have supported both. With all the great new gear being launched I have to keep reminding myself that these manufactures are under tremendous strain due to declining sales. I doubt if Canon will let CPS slip but something will have to give eventually.


----------



## JohnUSA (Apr 18, 2019)

Oh bummer! I'm only 40 minutes from Jamesburg and have been dropping off my gear for repair for the past 15+ years. It was really nice to speak to someone in person also. They never charged me even with gear years out of warranty. Turn around time was 3 days and I'm not even a CPS member.

I know Toshio received some of the overflow from the repair center. I hope he stays in business. He's near Jamesburg (right on the way in fact for me) and fixed my 17-40mm f4 lens that Canon could not.

TF Camera Repair - Canon Only - Toshio
(732) 238-8806
27 Brunswick Woods Dr
East Brunswick NJ 08816-5601


----------

